
Ask HN: What ads network are you using? - maxencecornet
Every ads network looks so shady or obsolete, I can&#x27;t find one that I like.<p>I&#x27;ve tried<p>- Google Adsense<p>- Exoclick (Really modern, well done, but I earn 50% less then with Adsense..)<p>- Clicksor, I was just accepted, But have no idea if it&#x27;s good, the UI seems so old and not user-friendly..<p>What do you use ? Do you recommand a solution ?
======
logiclabs
Assume you're looking for web/mobile web app? I have a similar issue with
being declined by Adsense for a non-content (app type) site. I'm not earning
huge amounts, but over the last 3 months I've been using the following display
networks, all are CPM based (not CPC) and not content/contextual driven:

\- Amazon CPM. Pretty good, guaranteed CPM, with an average but consistent
fill rate. Mostly remarketing of Amazon basket/viewing with a few good quality
advertisers as well. They don't have great payment terms though (2 months+),
limited ad sizes and limited payment options (I'm based in UK, and they offer
USD check by mail payments only).

\- Sovrn (mobile/desktop). Been great so far, but haven't been through a
payment cycle yet.

\- Facebook Audience Network (mobile only). Very variable fill rate and CPM.
Ads are generally for mobile app install.

\- Adversal (mobile/desktop). Not great quality ads and low CPM, but 100% fill
so only use as remnant ads.

I only use these networks for 300x250 on desktop/tablets and 320x50 mobile
banners at the moment, but Sovrn and Facebook also offer Native ads, which I
might change over to in the near future (higher CPM than banners).

All of the above except Adversal support passbacks, so you can waterfall ads
to help with the low fill rates. I use DFP for Small Business to handle this,
but it could easily be setup manually after testing each network.

Others:

\- Airpush (mobile web). I used to get pretty good CPM for mobile web ads, but
stopped using them as was getting some very poor/nefarious ads (click
hijacking and malware). They may have sorted out the issues now.

\- BuySellAds. Need to do a bit more work to improve my sites ad placements,
so haven't used them yet. I believe it's a bit more hands on than an ad
network, but would look at these.

~~~
maxencecornet
Thank you for your feedback !

------
lopatin
I've seen Clicksor recommended in advertising circles as a source of cheap
traffic. However that doesn't rule out good earnings for high quality
publishers. No experience with them myself, but contextual ad networks have
been among the highest converting traffic sources for me in the past. I'd say
it's worth a shot.

Just curious, why don't you like AdSense? I've heard that it's pretty hard to
beat on the publisher side.

~~~
lopatin
Oh also, you might want to see if anyone is consistently showing their ads on
your placements through the networks. You can reach out to them to see if
they're interested in a direct buy. It could turn out great if the advertiser
has truly found a match for your audience and the only problem is getting more
clicks. By cutting out the noise (a.k.a. all of the other advertisers who
don't know the true value of your traffic) you'll increase your effective EPC,
so you'd be able to demand more for a week/month long placement than you
currently get from networks while keeping the advertiser profitable as well.

------
baybal2
MopPub, AdMob - on overall they give more money than PPC networks on the web.
Downside - the mobile is squirming with cheating/clickfrauding publishers, if
you get banned or suspended it is "guilty until proven innocent"

------
taprun
Have you thought about either selling ads directly to businesses, or selling
your own products? You'll get a bigger slice of the pie that way.

~~~
dmortaz
We do this with Facebook ads for SMBs. It works.

